# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 12-02: Into the Fire Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 12-02!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Saturday, 03 March 2012*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 12-02 will be posted.

Here are the entries from HOES 12-02:


*Table of Contents*

Zinegata - Trust and Loyalty

deathbringer - The Tale of the Red Cape

Adrian - It Laughed

Andygorn - Neither Sweet Nor Sorrowful

Gothik - Trial by Fire

Davidicus 40K - With Body and Mind

VulkansNodosaurus - Judgment's Heat

Jonileth - Day of Reckoning

Serpion5 - A Different Life, A Different Time...

Brother Emund - Into the Fire

Gothik - Until it Sleeps

Dave T Hobbit - Kidnapped

Shogun_Nate - Fiiiiiiiiiiire…woo, woo, woo-WOOO

Let the voting begin!


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*My vote*

Davidicus 40K - With Body and Mind 1st place - 3 points

Brother Emund - Into the Fire 2nd place - 2 points

Gothik - Until it Sleeps 3rd place - 1 point

Seriously, the stories were so good this time and the competition so great it was hard to decide. Some of the stories are ongoing but were not as good as their beginning, but I know will be a lot better next month when they get to the next faze of their progressiveness.

Some of the new guests this month were fantastic, but these ones stood out to me for their subject matter. 

I hope to win again someday as winning feels real good and is addicting, and losing sucks plain and simple. But to every contest there must be winners and losers (winning impaired). Good luck to everyone. I am proud to be a part of this.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

1st place: Serpion5 - A Different Life, A Different Time... 3 pts
2nd place: Gothik - Trial by Fire 2 pts
3rd place: Dave T Hobbit - Kidnapped 1 pt


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

Time for the newbie vote 

1st Place: Andygorn - Neither Sweet Nor Sorrowful, 3 pts

2nd Place: Adrian - It Laughed, 2 pts

3rd Place: Davidicus 40K - With Body & Mind, 1 pt

In general, I tried to pick stories based on how well they managed to craft an entire _story_ within the word limit. Also, I kinda wanted to see a bit more action; the topic is "Into the Fire" after all.

"Neither Sweet Nor Sorrowful" struck me as the best, managing to tell a tale of power, ambition, and daemonic corruption between a husband and wife. 

"It Laughed" vividly describes the death of a world, and would have had taken first place if the ending had a little bit more "kick".

And "With Body & Mind" is a nice one-shot describing the life of a Navigator. While not combat-oriented, it's a pretty novel subject matter.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Jonileth - Day of Reckoning | 1st place - 3 points.

Serpion - A Different Life, A Different Time... | 2nd place - 2 points.

Zinegata - Trust and Loyalty | 3rd place - 1 point.

Awesome entries this time, just like last month! Jonileth's story felt more like a beginning (so it'd fit better with last month's theme ), but it still conveyed a nice sense of the pride of becoming an Inquisitor, and the "great" assignments you therefore receive.

Serpion, as usual, offers a creative insight into the world of the Necrons, this time messing with the mind of an old noble. I guess when the memories are painful, they're better off erased!

Zinegata does a pretty good job of describing Space Marines, and I like the name of his characters. Plus, a bit of betrayal is always fun.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very difficult to choose just three; however, after much flicking back and forth:

*1st Place:* Andygorn, Neither Sweet Nor Sorrowful, 3 pts
*2nd Place:* Serpion5, A Different Life, A Different Time..., 2 pts
*3rd Place:* Gothik, Until it Sleeps, 1 pt

Andygorn's portrayal of chaos worshippers as people first and villains second was excellent; both characters had real reasons for their descent into evil and which way they would choose in the end was not obvious until the end.

Serpion really captured the contrast between a galaxy-spanning past and a senile present that afflicts Necrons.

Gothik's tale seemed to be driven by character more than events and - although it was possibly part of an ongoing story - reached a natural conclusion.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1st Dave T Hobbit - Kidnapped 3pts
2nd Serpion5 - A Different Life, A Different Time... 2pts
3rd deathbringer - The Tale of the Red Cape ,, 1pt

difficult choice this month but these three really made it for me...well done everyone though another good month


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Great competition as usual, and some nice touches here and there. *Into the Fire*... guys (and galls), some of you pushed the boundaries a bit with this theme. I took it to be 'into the pan, into the fire', like going into battle? Some of you plainly ignored the theme and as I was taking it literally, you were dropped to the wayside, even though your story might have been good (sorry). 
I mean, come on... "into the fires of the Necrons eyes", was one such reference. I liked the story, but I think you cheated!! :laugh:

That aside, here are my votes:

*1st:* Davidcus 40K, 'With Body and Mind'... *3pts* :yahoo:
*2nd:* Jonileth, 'Day of Reckoning'... 2pts
*3rd:* VulkansNodosaurus, 'Judgement's Heat'... 1pt

1. 'With Body and Mind'... I liked this because it was unusual, featuring a Navigator on his first venture into the warp.. the fire!
2. 'Day of Reckoning'... Love the Inquisition and this left me wanting more
3. 'Judgement Heat'... a good old-fashioned Penitent Quest... Great


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It's called being abstract.  

I'll vote once I've finished reading all the stories. I am liking what I've glimpsed so far.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are my picks this month:

1st Brother Emund - Into the Fire - 3 Points
2nd Davidicus 40K - With Body and Mind - 2 Points
3rd Jonileth - Day of Reckoning - 1 Point

Great stories all around, however these three really captured the theme for me.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> It's called being abstract.


Abstract? At a push... :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If we are being literal then many battle stories fail as they do not include going into actual flames. Beyond that I think it is a matter of taste whether you think a clear metaphor or a clever subversion of the idea is more skilled.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*



Brother Emund;1170506 said:


> Great competition as usual, and some nice touches here and there. *Into the Fire*... guys (and galls), some of you pushed the boundaries a bit with this theme. I took it to be 'into the pan, into the fire', like going into battle? Some of you plainly ignored the theme and as I was taking it literally, you were dropped to the wayside, even though your story might have been good (sorry).
> I mean, come on... "into the fires of the Necrons eyes", was one such reference. I liked the story, but I think you cheated!! :laugh:
> 
> They say that children under the age of five years old always take things in the literal sense.
> ...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1st: Dave T Hobbit - Kidnapped, 3pts.

2nd: Adrian - It Laughed, 2 pts.

3rd: Zinegata - Trust and Loyalty, 1pt.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

3rd place: Davidicus 40k, With Body and Mind, 1 pt.
2nd place: jonileth, Day of Reckoning, 2 pts.
1st place: Dave T Hobbit, Kidnapped, 3 pts.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Adrian said:


> I do not cheat. You are a duphis.[/SIZE] :shok::biggrin:
> 
> Maybe I'm taking you calling me a cheater too literally?
> 
> No offense taken.


Damn, I stirred up a hornets nest!! I did not mean cheated as in... :russianroulette:.. I give up.
*Adrian*.. I always read your stuff mate and respect your :russianroulette:
I dooo like it though.
All of the stories were GREAT, so there.. I'll get my coat.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Your fine*



Brother Emund said:


> Damn, I stirred up a hornets nest!! I did not mean cheated as in... :russianroulette:.. I give up.
> *Adrian*.. I always read your stuff mate and respect your :russianroulette:
> I dooo like it though.
> All of the stories were GREAT, so there.. I'll get my coat.


 
lol, Don't :russianroulette: yourself too much as people like us do not have too much for us to lose in the brain area. I see no slight was meant so your not on my poopoo list. Keep up the fine work and I'll not be so dramatic. 

I look forward to next comp. Read you soon. Adrian


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Many thanks for the votes!

Not that I seem to be making it much of a 'competition' so far (lol), but great stories all...they just keep getting better and better.
I found it very hard to choose between everyone as there was plenty of variety and interpretation, which made for enjoyable and exciting reading in many different ways.

1st place (3pts) = Gothik ("Into the fire")
2nd place (2pts) = Dave T Hobbit ("Kidnapped")
3rd place (1pt) = Jonileth ("Day of Reckoning")

Bring on the next one!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

1st - deathbringer - _The Tale of the Red Cape_ 3pts.
2nd - Dave T Hobbit - _Kidnapped_ 2 pts.
3rd - Adrian - _It Laughed_

As always, wonderful work all around folks. The quality (and quantity!) of the stories presented here continue to improve and amaze me. You're all doing an outstanding job! I wish I had more time to go into what caught my eye about these stories but it's late, I'm tired and I've got a long day come tomorrow and Sunday! Sigh...life has been too tedious as of late!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

3rd (1 point): "It Laughed," by Adrian
2nd (2 points): "Judgement's Heat," by VulkansNodosaurus
1st (3 points): "With Body and Mind," by Davidicus 40k


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi.*

Thanks for the votes. Makes me feel real good. There were some fantastic stories.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, a close one this month! Congrats to all who participated, making this February yet another success for HOES.

*3rd Place (Tied):* - 9 points
Jonileth's _Day of Reckoning _and Serpion5's _A Different Life, A Different Time..._

*2nd Place* - 13 points
Davidicus 40K's _With Body and Mind_

*1st Place* - 14 points
Dave the Hobbit's _Kidnapped_

Congratulations to Dave for winning his first HOES entry! I should have next month's topic up tomorrow morning (US EST)


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done Dave well deserved, and everyone else lets see what next month brings


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Great job*

Way to go guys. Great win D. k:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats Dave and all the entrants to this contest!


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad I was 2nd, haha. Grats to Dave, Jonileth and Serpion. Great competition this month.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work everyone. :clapping: 

Next Boc! I'm ready! :chuffed:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm at work, and got some crazy sheots going on right now so I'll get it up when I can get access to a computer.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done everyone.

Particularly Davidicus for getting only one point fewer; clearly it is the month of Dav~.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Yay! I'm glad I was 2nd, haha. Grats to Dave, Jonileth and Serpion. Great competition this month.


Well done to you all k:


----------

